# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ترحيب حاار

## يوم مولدي

*السلام عليكم* 


*ممكن ترحيب حااار من جميع الأخوه والأخوات وما عليكم أمر* 


*وأنشاء الله أفيد وأستفيد* 

*اخوكم الجديد القديم*

*يوم مولدي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/wel182.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

::
*•°o.O (.. الٍٍـسٍـٍـ عٍلٍيكٍـٍـٍمٍـٍ ورحٍـٍمٍـٍـٍ الٍلٍه ـٍـٍة وبٍـٍركٍـٍاٍتٍـٍهٍ ـٍــلامٍـٍ ..) O.o°•
::

^_^..^_^..^_^
•°o.O (يوم مولدي) O.o°•*
*::*
*مرحبا.. مع كل شروق شمس وغروبها ..
مرحبا.. عدد نجوم السماء اللامعة في الأفق ...
مرحبا ..حين تتلاطم أمواج البحر...
مرحبا..عند سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر..
مــرحبا ملــيون*
*••----------------------------------•**•
**عانقت جدران منتدانا 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 
**كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات
**أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع*
*معنا*
*▫▪××▪▫*
*
**::*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*
*الأمل البعيد*
*::
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ياهلا ياهلا ياهلا ويامرحبا بـ العضو الجديد (يوم مولدي) وانشاء الله اتفيد وتستفيد معانا

----------


## سـلـوان

*ألف هلا ومليار مرحبا بـ وجودك.. 
أتمنى انك تقضي معنا أسعد وأحلى الأوقات..
وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد..
حياك الله وياهلا..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ 

••----------------------------------••
.
.
.
.
.
▫▪××▪▫
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*  

  



* يوم مولدي*  



▫▪××▪▫ 



مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .
العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .
بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .
بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .
بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .
نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .
أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .
أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـري حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. . 


. .. .. .. .. .




شبكة الناصرة  

. .. .. .. .. . 

حياكـ الله في منتدانا 
بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 

.
.
.
.
.
. 


••----------------------------------•• 

‏Sweet Magic

----------


## سيناريو

*
**
*
**

*[IMG]http://raw3aabdallah.***********/welcome%203.gif[/IMG]



**
*

**


***
*


*حياك الله 
لقد سعدنا بقدومك الينا 
اتمنى لك ان تفيد وتستفيد وتجد كل ماهو مفيد 
وان تقضي اجمل الاوقات معنا 
فمرحبا بك 
في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة*

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## ايات الروح

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud2006.***********/434-wellcome.gif[/IMG]

----------


## كبرياء

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/dw188133.gif[/IMG]

----------


## يوم مولدي

*[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكركي أختي عفاف الهدى كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي الأمل البعيد كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أخي  شبكة الناصرة كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمت متألق كما انت بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

*[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد 

اشكرك أخي ابن محمد وعلي كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمت متألق كما انت بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي سلوان كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي sweet magicكثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي سيناريوكثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي شوق المحبه كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي ايات الروح كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي كبرياء كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## khozam

[IMG]http://r7aala.***********/R7aaL-welcome--50.gif[/IMG]

----------


## نور الهدى

**

----------


## يوم مولدي

*[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد 

اشكرك أخي الحبيب 44كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمت متألق كما انت بأذن الله*

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي نور الهدى كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمتي متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أخي أبتسام السهم كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمت متألق كما انت بأذن الله*

----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG]

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 

*اشكرك أختي Fatemah كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمت متألقه كما انتي بأذن الله*

----------


## ام الحلوين



----------


## يوم مولدي

[IMG]http://kaheelaalmanaar.***********/aa1dfdisplayj.gif[/IMG] 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

** 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد*  
*اشكرك أختي أم الحلوين كثر ما أشرقت الشمس على الارض على هذا الترحيب الجميل ودمت متألق كما انت بأذن الله*

----------


## بنت البلوش



----------


## ياجرح

يوم مولدي

مرحبا فيك اخي الكريم

واهلا بك في منتداك

----------


## Taka



----------


## حسسينو



----------

